# Which product to dress arches with?



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

As above - I have suitable products to clean with and I have a bottle of AG Vinyl and Rubber Care and Bumper Care. Would this do it for now until it runs out? If not what else or what else should I get after this?

I use Megs Endurance on the tyres but when this runs out is there a product that does tyres and arches?

Thanks

Ryan


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

zaino z16 does both - very good ime

or blackfire or black wow


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

Meguiars All Seasons Dressing I use for the arches as it takes a lot to dress them :thumb:

Not much point this time of year though!


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

AS highstyle with a spray bottle, its very easy to dress them and gives a very good finish


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Wheels off or on? Depends on access I guess. 
Not too worried about this time or year but soon.

What about the products I have are they any good for arches?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

imo highstyle is very greasy and if you put a little too much on it fires all over the sides of the car lol


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Mixman said:


> Meguiars All Seasons Dressing I use for the arches as it takes a lot to dress them :thumb:
> 
> Not much point this time of year though!


+1 :thumb:


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

AS Finish. Smell great and leaves a nice finish. You can just spray it all over the clean arches and it dries nice and even. Its water based and as mentioned, most dressing's are a bit of waste of time in wet weather. Great in summer/dry weather though.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

thanks all, any more thoughts?


----------



## tfonseca (Jul 31, 2008)

1Z Kunststoff or Vinyl Gel.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

megs asd :thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

303 I use it everywhere. Wheel arches get dirty so no use spending a fortune.


----------



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

"How about 915?"


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

d3m0n said:


> "How about 915?"


:wall: :wall:

:lol:

I think he was joking


----------



## k6gixer (Nov 15, 2008)

AG bumper care ?


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

k6gixer said:


> AG bumper care ?


Yeah, or Chemical Guys Bare Bones.

I would probably want to try Megs ASD though.


----------



## DCB (Jan 18, 2009)

i use auto glym vinal and rubber, but there must be a better product??


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

I use CG Bare Bones you only need a small amount & it does wonders, also makes the crud easier to clean off next time around.


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Well, that's another thread I killed.!!!!


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

The Detail Doctor said:


> I use CG Bare Bones you only need a small amount & it does wonders, also makes the crud easier to clean off next time around.


+1

Alan has samples available for £3.99... definitely worth trying :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

A/S FINNISH :thumb:


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

Autosmart highstyle looks ok on tyres and arches. dirt cheap but don't over use the stuff on the tyres as it can fly off if you layer it on too much.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

little john said:


> Autosmart highstyle looks ok on tyres and arches. dirt cheap but don't over use the stuff on the tyres as it can fly off if you layer it on too much.


rub round the tyre afterward's with a tyre sponge that will help reduce splat,also try trim wizard great on tyre's :thumb:


----------



## BMW^Z4 (May 15, 2007)

AG is the best i tried


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

303 aerospace or chemical guys bare bones for me :thumb:


----------



## jimmy_b_84 (Jan 11, 2009)

Does all season dressing work on external platics too as i'm in the market for some.

sorry to thread steal.

i use megs hot wheels at the mo and have to use app pad or the stuff fly's all over the place.


----------



## sal329 (Jun 27, 2008)

Meguiars Hyper Dressing


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

sal329 said:


> Meguiars Hyper Dressing


Too expensive - Meguiars ASD does the same job far cheaper.


----------



## Carn (Apr 13, 2007)

We've used 303 AP to great effect 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## reign (Oct 6, 2008)

i've heard loads of good things about black wow.

still havent been able to get my hands on it though!


----------



## jimmy_b_84 (Jan 11, 2009)

hotwaxxx said:


> Too expensive - Meguiars ASD does the same job far cheaper.


so i could you this for arches and external plastics. would you have different dilution rates for the different uses for would one diltion ratio do?

thanks


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

I bought some of the 303 & it cost me £16 odd quid. Don't reckon id be spraying it under my arches no ,matter how good it looked. lol


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Autobrites Rubber mat Sheen, Cheap and just as good as AG Vinyl & Rubber. 

All will wash off quick in harsh weather including silicone based products so just use one that's easy to apply (spray on type) and cheap to buy = Autobrites Rubber Mat Sheen.


----------

